# Period is late, Can i still go through with Natural FET this cycle?



## hope1988 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi,
My AF is supposed to be showing its ugly face tomoro, however i have a feeling it wont, i haven't had any of the symptoms yet (cramping, twinge etc). So i guess i think ill be late. I just wanted to know whether i can still have Natural FET, if my period is late this cycle. I know i have been stressing over it too much and thats what the problem is. But i cant help it. Do they still go through with it or will i have to wait till my next cycle?


----------



## Fizzwizz (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi,

My AF was nearly 3 weeks late after an early miscarrigae (following IVF). I phoned my clinic and was told that FET could still go ahead and the fact my AF was late wouldn't be an issue. They said once my period starts my hormones would have sorted themselves out (hence why it was late) and they would be scanning me anyway so would pick up on any problems.

My linning has thickened and a follicle grew normally (natural cycle by the way), my ET date is estimated to be 8th June.

I hope this helps!

Fizzwizz.


----------



## hope1988 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi Fizzwizz,
Thank you for that info, it has put my mind at ease   Although my AF still hasnt arrived   but i am gettin the twinges, so fingers crossed should be soon. Congrats on your ET date. Bet your really excited   btw dont you have to wait till ovulation to have ET? I was told to go in on day 10/11 for scan and blood test and then every 2 days after, until ovulation is detected then i can have ET. Is it different at your clinic? also what are you embryos like? 5day/3 day? Sorry for all the questions


----------



## Fizzwizz (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi,

I went the a scan on day 10 and already had a 19mm follicle so was ask to come ack 2 days later, this time it was 26mm so they said I was about to ovulate and thus told me ET would be 8th June as I have day 6 Blasts. 

I am soooo scared as last time my embryos didn't survive the thaw.

Let me know when your ET will be!

Good luck!

Fizzwizz!


----------



## hope1988 (Sep 15, 2011)

OOhh so excited for you. Fingers crossed they will survive the thaw!   

My AF still hasnt arrived, im 7 days late!! grrrr


----------

